# Super Troopers



## Nick1 (Oct 17, 2006)

God I love this movie 


      

Anyone else a fan?


----------



## Leon (Oct 17, 2006)

huge!


----------



## Dylan7620 (Oct 17, 2006)

only one of the best movies ever!


----------



## noodles (Oct 17, 2006)

Who wants a mustache ride?


----------



## Vegetta (Oct 17, 2006)

"Bear Fucker - Do you need assistance?!"


----------



## noodles (Oct 17, 2006)

Now we're gonna sit here while you finish this entire bag...


----------



## nitelightboy (Oct 17, 2006)

"Did I just say meow?"

"Meow, that's not funny. I'm gonna call him a chicken fucker!"

This has to be one of the most realistic cop movies of all times. They really do play games like that.


----------



## Rick (Oct 17, 2006)

"Drunk enough to kick your ass!"

One of my all time favorites.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 17, 2006)

BEAR FUCKER!


it's truly one of the classics


----------



## rummy (Oct 17, 2006)

Shenanigans?


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 17, 2006)

nice! I didnt know you guys were fans!


----------



## Leon (Oct 17, 2006)

i posted this a while back at someone's really really lousy comeback


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 17, 2006)

I love this movie, own it on DVD.

I wasn't sure if they could top it with Beerfest, but now that's one of my favourite movies too


----------



## Rick (Oct 17, 2006)

I liked Beerfest but it just won't compare to Supertroopers. I used to have the "Shenanigans" clip on my voicemail.


----------

